# US Army Infantry Weapons of WW2



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2016)

One of these days the planets are going to be in proper alignment and I'll buy an M1 Garand.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've shot a few (CMP Garand Match's) but I've never owned one, nor do I think I would spend the money on one (seemed to always bite my fingers when loading it) well outside of having more money than I knew what to do with and and room in the gun safe. I like the M1 Carbine, its a sweet shooting gun (fun and pleasant). But I'm firmly in the M14 camp for old iron & wood rifles. 

It's pretty interesting to see what was available to grunts back than vs what we have now. Outside of lighter weights, smaller calibers, faster rates of fire and optics, it doesn't seem like much has changed...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2016)

I just think the Garand was a great infantry rifle. And I'm with you on the M14, a rifle I love.

I was in that transitional group that qualled and drilled with 14s in boot camp and got 16s at infantry training. By the time I got to VN most of the bugs had been worked out of the 16s...but I never cared for them. I had the Pig anyway.

Incidentally there were plenty of WW2 weapons floating around Vietnam, lots of M1 carbines, M3 blowback grease guns, etc.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ...It's pretty interesting to see what was available to grunts back than vs what we have now. Outside of lighter weights, smaller calibers, faster rates of fire and optics, it doesn't seem like much has changed...



I agree. WW2, my war, your war, in the long run it all comes down to guys with rifles and frags.


----------



## AWP (Feb 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I agree. WW2, my war, your war, in the long run it all comes down to guys with rifles and frags.



The beginning to the Fallout series of games has a tagline:

War, war never changes.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> One of these days the planets are going to be in proper alignment and I'll buy an M1 Garand.


I loved mine, it was a WWII Navy issued one.  We got it for a steal of $350 in Alaska, and I think it's still one of my favorite rifles I've owned.  I plan on getting another one down the road, once you figure out how to avoid thumb bite it's all good.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2016)

medicchick said:


> I loved mine, it was a WWII Navy issued one.  We got it for a steal of $350 in Alaska, and I think it's still one of my favorite rifles I've owned.  I plan on getting another one down the road, once you figure out how to avoid thumb bite it's all good.



Never had one, never fired one, never even held one. But it was always the legendary rifle to me because it was in all the war movies I watched as a kid. 

My 4th grade teacher, Mr Forshner, actually brought his into class one day. The boys were awestruck and Mr Forshner, already high on our list, achieved legendary status that day.


----------

